# Bizarre Babbling About Firearms



## cadet levesque (6 May 2006)

ok heres wat i dont get here comes canada in rifles and armour from head to toe. they have an ak-47 lets say america had an smg lets see smgduh :dontpanic: dont panic thoe we might get a better rifle and we can blast them with claymores ohh wait there no mores so i would have too say smg the best assult rifle ever.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 May 2006)

Ummmm.....what?  Tell mommy to have the lead paint removed from your room. :


----------



## larry Strong (6 May 2006)

That or the pyramid shaped tin foil hat?


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

"No, Ralph. Just put your head on your desk and try to sleep."

"Oh boy! Sleep! That's where I'm a viking!"


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (6 May 2006)

cadet levesque said:
			
		

> ok heres wat i dont get here comes canada in rifles and armour from head to toe. they have an ak-47 lets say america had an smg lets see smgduh :dontpanic: dont panic thoe we might get a better rifle and we can blast them with claymores ohh wait there no mores so i would have too say smg the best assult rifle ever.




That was, by far the dumbest thing I have ever read. 
not only was it way off topic seeing as we are talking about favorite rifles, 
it was also nearly indecypherable.
We are all worse off for having read it.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

cadet levesque said:
			
		

> ok heres wat i dont get here comes canada in rifles and armour from head to toe. they have an ak-47 lets say america had an smg lets see smgduh :dontpanic: dont panic thoe we might get a better rifle and we can blast them with claymores ohh wait there no mores so i would have too say smg the best assult rifle ever.



This reads like you had a couple of bowls of alpha-bit cereal and then proceeded to yurk on the table. I want my IQ points back!


----------



## TCBF (7 May 2006)

"Hey pal, just what you see, okay?"

- Gotta love 'Terminator' quotes.

Also:

" Get one for yourself!" - Sgt Rolf Steiner, in "Cross Of Iron" upon grabbing a PPSh-41.


----------



## Black Watch (7 May 2006)

i,M looking for a couple of lee-enfield, or any cheap rifle where you can store 3 rounds of blank ammo and fix a bayonett on...


----------



## TCBF (7 May 2006)

"i,M looking for a couple of lee-enfield, or any cheap rifle where you can store 3 rounds of blank ammo and fix a bayonett on..."

- Now this guy is just plain scary.  I'd love to vet HIS particular PAL application.  Mark Lepine starting a Cadet Corps?


----------



## larry Strong (8 May 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up Wes


----------



## Black Watch (8 May 2006)

:crybaby:


----------



## larry Strong (10 May 2006)

This was quite a few years ago, but I do remember that they were not handed in willingly.


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Amen.


----------



## Black Watch (15 May 2006)

rifle drill...right


----------



## TCBF (16 May 2006)

Looks like a KAF PX Barrack Box Circa 2002.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Enzo (29 May 2006)

Jesus MG  ;D


----------



## Korus (29 May 2006)

MG34, you owe me a new keyboard... I just drooled all over mine..


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 May 2006)

Holy shit guys ... how many "throw aways" and "drop pieces" does one guy need, or is this the arsenal of the Alberta Republican Army?


----------



## Black Watch (29 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Holy crap guys ... how many "throw aways" and "drop pieces" does one guy need, or is this the arsenal of the Alberta Republican Army?


I'd say both


----------



## Nug (29 May 2006)

The difference between men and boys is the size and price of their toys.


----------



## cpl-laing (3 Jun 2006)

the perfect rifle;ARMALITE AR-10A4.308/7.62 ,its a great rifle i have personaly fired about 50 rds from one,it is very accurate and it has very low recoil.. also the M40 is a very good rifle,as is the M87ELR.. :warstory:


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

Favorite rifle is the Finnish Sako TRG  22 (similar to the  TRG 42 ),its a rifle I had the chance to use in my country of origin,and it is used in many counter Terrorist forces

Difference between TRG 22 and TRG 42

TRG 22 

-7.62x51mm NATO (.308 Winchester) caliber

-10 round box magazine

-4.7 kg

-660 mm barrell



TRG 42

-.300 Winchester magnum and 8.60x70mm (.338 Lapua)

-5 round box magazine

-5.1 kg 

-690 mm barrell



Favorite handgun : Ruger SP101 in .357 , wich in MY OPINION** ,the best handgun for self-defence,its reliable,simple to use and packs a punch.


----------



## Enzo (13 Jun 2006)

Leo, do you have actual experience with any of the firearms you mentioned or is it a wish list based on statistics?

Just curious.


----------



## Leonidio (13 Jun 2006)

Yes,its not bs ,and I envy others that have shot  firearms that I havent.

I wish to shoot the following if I get the chance:

Macmillan tac 50

mk19 fully automatic 40 mm grenade launcher

taurus raging bull 

Accuracy international AS50

Accuracy International AW-50

Weatherby TRR ,actually thinking about aquiring a Threat Response Rifle 

I own many Winchester rifles (m70 featherweight  Stainless steel ,m70 Classic Supergrade,model 94 timber)
browning rifles (BAR lightweight stalker with boss,White gold Medallion with boss,A-bolt Stainless Stalker )
Sako (75 Hunter,75 deluxe)
tikka (T3 Lighweight Stainless)
Remington (7600 synthetic,700 Varmint 700 Sendero,)

And many shotguns ..
So please..dont think im just an amateur..im new in the military,but not in firearms..


----------



## KevinB (14 Jun 2006)

:

read More POST LESS


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> What's the gun with the grenade launcher on the bottom of it?  Looks kinda like an M16.



Find the search tab at the top of the page - search on "M203"
You'll get seven pages of threads to learn all about it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888,

PM sent. Read and heed.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jun 2006)

you guys thought me and Infidel were kidding, all this time, didn't you?


----------



## Koenigsegg (27 Jun 2006)

**Side note**

How would one get the funding for such a collection?  That is a Very large group, and I don't see how a normal job could buy all that...Freaking awesome.


----------



## paracowboy (27 Jun 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> How would one get the funding for such a collection?  That is a Very large group, and I don't see how a normal job could buy all that


remember, Mark has been buying firearms for about 80 years now. Most of his guns only cost about $40 when he bought them.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jun 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> **Side note**
> 
> How would one get the funding for such a collection?  That is a Very large group, and I don't see how a normal job could buy all that...Freaking awesome.



Mate, don't think its all BS, because they do exist, when I visited Mark in 1997, his collection was huge then!! Mine however only consists of one carbine here in Australia, and around 21 or 22 firearms back in dear ole Saskatchewan. Once upon a time, when I was a prairie lad, I had dozens of firearms in my collection, but sold all but a few favourites back in 1994 just prior to me leaving Canada for Australia.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Koenigsegg (27 Jun 2006)

Oh, I do believe he owns them all, I was just skeptical how a normal salary could fund the collection.  Including the registrations and licenses to go along with such firearms.
Amazing collection, and I understand that those are not all of them?  Holy crap.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Oh, I do believe he owns them all, I was just skeptical how a normal salary could fund the collection.  Including the registrations and licenses to go along with such firearms.
> Amazing collection, and I understand that those are not all of them?  Holy crap.



You don't pay registration fees, and there is only one license (one  small fee) which is valid for 5 years, besides a collection is a lifetime hobby, so its not as if he bought all of them at one go. Can you afford a new car for example? One can buy lots of guns for the price of a new car. These firearms are not as expensive as you think, but still costly mind you.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (28 Jun 2006)

I am only a Cadet but I personally belive that   the C1  FN FAL  is a great rifle, besides the fact that it  was too heavy.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> I am only a Cadet but I personally belive that   the C1  FN FAL  is a great rifle, besides the fact that it  was too heavy.



Hey Homer, the Rifle (1005 21-150-1999), 7.62mm FN (C1) A1 at 11lbs fully loaded was not too heavy. I am sure even as a Cadet right now you could handle it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (12 Jul 2006)

I have just shot a better rifle then my first post (Mauser Kar98). An M14 military assault rifle. I have fired a fully automatic version. Only a five shot clip but its fun. First made in 1957 as an improved M1 Grand rifle. The M14 has seen action early in the American involvement of the Vietnam conflict, and its remake sniper rifle the M21. Although it was replaced for the AR-15 and the M16, it is being brought back for use in the Iraq conflict of today because of its stopping power and long range accuracy. That is not a stab at all the M16 and C7 lovers, I do believe though, the M14 is better then the M16 and C7, although I have only fired an M4 carbine.

C/Pte. M. Legare

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/soldierboi69/M14.jpg


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (12 Jul 2006)

I was looking over the entire topic today and my hat goes off to Mark C (wow I hope those are all legal), and MG34 for the exellent showing off. 

C/Pte. M. Legare


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> The M14DMR's where introduced to fill a gap between the M24 Sniper Rifle and the Aimpoint equipt M4 carbines.  The KAC M110 SASS (Mk11 Mod 0 derivative) is replacing all the M14's in service since the system has serious flaws.
> The M14 is either a inaccurate combat weapon (4-5MOA rack typical) or an accurate safe queen (needs lot of TLC in the accurized versions) .



Infidel, have you ever shot an M14?


----------



## mudgunner49 (12 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Infidel, have you ever shot an M14?



I think that needs a smiley with it or it _*might*_ be considered a slam.  I doubt that I-6 has *shot* an AM14, however I'm likewise fairly certain that he has *fired* at least a few (or variants thereof... ).


blake


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

You got me all wrong, mudgunner. I was just askin' a question. No need to folks to climb into their fightin' holes. As far as the _shoot vs fire_ thing, you can fire your weapon, I'll shoot mine... :warstory:


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jul 2006)

People love to be technical on this site dont they!
Whats your take on it Red? You'd know a far bit about them wouldnt you? Do you rate it as an "inaccurate combat weapon"?
As for "Shooting" & "Firing", when i hunker down behind a .50 or a MAG 58, and shout "Firing NOW", i'm secretly shooting it instead   shhhh, thats only between us though   Seriously, it must be a slow day if you want to differentiate between shot and fired. If you asked someone back home "Have you shot yet?" and they replied "No, but i've *fired*", you'd be forced to throw your cups canteen at them for being a smartarse  ;D.

As a poor Australian boy who missed out on seeing as these gucci Auto's because of our gun laws i only know what i've been told about the M14 but I always thought it was a great bit of kit. Love to hear what you reckon about it Red?


----------



## Red 6 (12 Jul 2006)

You guys are killin' me (figuratively speakin') with this 'shoot vs. fire' thing. Am I missin' an inside joke, or what?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2006)

You lit it, not ignited it..... right!   ;D  Rather expensive substitute for Heat Tabs.


----------



## blacktriangle (12 Jul 2006)

MG34 said:
			
		

> My favorite is....... a screw it just pick one   ;D



How much did all those things cost?


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jul 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Does the M41A Pulse Rifle count?



If you like Tommy Guns.


----------



## Red 6 (13 Jul 2006)

Are those photos of your personal weapons collection? Holy cow, if they are, you have enough firepower to start a small war? How do you find the time and fundage to shoot/fire (  ;D )  them all? 

(Modification: Looked on your profile and saw you're only 16. So, whose weapons are those anyway?)


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2006)

They are MG34's


----------



## Red 6 (13 Jul 2006)

Roger fellas: The bottom line is, get the best weapons and gear to the line that the budget will allow. Ya'll are right. The M14 is an old weapon that doesn't take advantage of modern technology. 

(Don't worry, mudgunner. I'm just havin' a little fun too. It's been outstanding getting involved in the forums here at Army.ca.)


----------



## CanadaPhil (27 Jul 2006)

I wouldnt call this my favourite "rifle", but thought I would post a link to this one from the YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME file.........

IDF "Corner shot"

http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapons/small_arms/corner_shot/Corner_Shot.htm


Interesting variations with the "Corner Shot" 40mm grenade and rocket launchers too.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2006)

Red, don't you know by now?

The Poster Boy ALWAYS looks GOOD!  ;D

*Hijack I don't know what your talking about?


----------



## KevinB (28 Jul 2006)

He is talking about the Cornershot that someone posted on the other page.
 Both the Germans and the British played with bent barrel SMG's in WWII for MOUT

T'is I with the can


----------



## Enzo (29 Jul 2006)

Cornershot - I dunno, seems like a lot of extra bits and pieces to carry around and maintain for a handgun, etc. I could maybe envision law enforcement finding a possible role for it, but I doubt it would be useful for military applications. Just my $0.02.


----------



## nowhere_man (3 Aug 2006)

Such a hard choice to pick my favourite rifle. but i would have to say Mauser 98 K. 
But my favourite weapon without a doubt http://www.designwithelegance.com/images/ttr/mp40_400.jpg  - The MP40
rarely jammed, rarely broke


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (3 Aug 2006)

Like I said the Ross was a POS but it is an exellent hunting rifle. Well, as long as you maintain it-the bolt wont close if there is mud or dirt in the receiver and if you do close it you'll bust somthing, thats the reason it didn't work in the trenches, you know trench=mud.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (3 Aug 2006)

Ok examining both the Ross and the SMLE No.4, the SMLE comes out on top the bolt is far more easier and the sights work a little better so I guess this is my pick.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Aug 2006)

C/Pte. M. Legare said:
			
		

> Like I said the Ross was a POS but it is an exellent hunting rifle. Well, as long as you maintain it-the bolt wont close if there is mud or dirt in the receiver and if you do close it you'll bust somthing, thats the reason it didn't work in the trenches, you know trench=mud.



How would you know that?  Saw a trench in movie once, didja?  

P.S  This country was made great long before Ortona.  Ever hear of a little garden spot called Vimy Ridge?  Look it up, it was in all the papers a few years back.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (3 Aug 2006)

"My all time favorite is the Bren"-Colin P
Amen to that, Ive only fired 17 rounds from one but that is one of the neatest MG's I've ever played with but I've only played with a .50, a .30, a C9, and some Chinese gun.


----------



## dan789 (4 Aug 2006)

;D Hey my names Dan and I would have to say my fav. weapons would have to the M16A1 M03   or the sks 47 used by the Koreans in Vietnam  awsome weapons


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2006)

Gents please be kind to him.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

He has been sent a warning in a PM.  May have to do some cleaning here soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2006)

loyaleddieswannabe said:
			
		

> "My all time favorite is the Bren"-Colin P
> Amen to that, Ive only fired 17 rounds from one but that is one of the neatest MG's I've ever played with but I've only played with a .50, a .30, a C9, and some Chinese gun.



You're 16. Pray tell, where, when and how, you fired all these weapons. Dates, Units and number of rounds fired please?


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (4 Aug 2006)

Well I have a buddy(one of my CI's in Cadets) that has both the .50 and the .30(they are deactivated though), the C9 I fired up in Waignwright on a range ex, and both the Bren and the Chinese machine gun I fired at a pay-range called Vintage Guns in north dakota last summer. I was suppost to go back there this summer but I spent all my money on the local fair and I can't afford a weekend in the states, well at least at that range.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (4 Aug 2006)

Oh you wanted the number of rounds too umm none from the .50 or .30, about four or five quick bursts from the C9, exactly 17 rounds from the Bren(I counted the shell casings out and kept them) and two quick bursts from the Chinese thing. And to really think of it the chinese thing was more of a rifle then a machine gun, even though it fires fully auto, and had a drum magazine.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Aug 2006)

Well there we have it, nothing to cut him up for, he was completely honest from the start. Good on you loyaleddy.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (4 Aug 2006)

Thanks


----------



## BattleHawk (9 Aug 2006)

The closest I've ever come to firing a rifle is a pellet gun, However I have held a C7, Eryx, .30 mg, .50 mg and other large amounts of weaponry brought to the Abbotsford Airshow by the local engineer regement out of Chilliwhack(I think so anyway). I've also got a cousin in a comms unit at Shilo MB. Also, my favorite rifle is the .50 cal M-82 Long Range Anti-Matter Sniper Rifle. If you've got America's Army you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (10 Aug 2006)

Ya I own that game thats a pretty sweet rifle. But the game deploys it differently then it should(you should only fire the "light fifty" barret at vehicles and light armored tanks, in the game you shoot a person with it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Aug 2006)

How about speaking on real experience and not pretend experience here....


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Aug 2006)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> The closest I've ever come to firing a rifle is a pellet gun, However I have held a C7, Eryx, .30 mg, .50 mg and other large amounts of weaponry



Holding a .50! Thats 37kg! (off the tripod) I thought the CF dumped the .30 back in the 1960's.


Wes


----------



## spoon man (10 Aug 2006)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> my favorite rifle is the .50 cal M-82 Long Range *Anti-Matter* Sniper Rifle.



I prefer the laser cannon myself...

I think your talking about an anti-materiel weapon.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Aug 2006)

spoon man said:
			
		

> I prefer the laser cannon myself...
> 
> I think your talking about an anti-materiel weapon.



Good catch!


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Aug 2006)

spoon man said:
			
		

> I prefer the laser cannon myself...
> 
> I think your talking about an anti-materiel weapon.



 :rofl:

I'm a fan of the neutron pulse rifles myself


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Aug 2006)

Anyways back on topic....


----------



## GAP (10 Aug 2006)

.


----------



## BattleHawk (10 Aug 2006)

It's still a rifle though. Also in the US you can buy a civilianized version. The .30 was on a tripod and the .50 was on an LAV III


----------



## paracowboy (10 Aug 2006)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> It's still a rifle though. Also in the US you can buy a civilianized version.


if you're referring to the Barret, you can buy it in Canada, too. But why would anyone want to?


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2006)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> It's still a rifle though. Also in the US you can buy a civilianized version. The .30 was on a tripod and the *.50 was on an LAV III
> *


Surely you jest?, maybe you are thinking of another Veh type?


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> if you're referring to the Barret, you can buy it in Canada, too. But why would anyone want to?



Not unless you were grandfathered, the Barrett M82A1 (Light Fifty) and the Barrett Model 90 are on the prohibited list of firearms.  Same with the McMillan M87


----------



## paracowboy (10 Aug 2006)

true, but you can still buy it. While the gun laws in Canada are the most ridiculous things going, I bristle lately at the comparisons too prevalent between us and america. Certain states have gun laws as draconian as ours. Perhaps I'm too sensitive from dealing with some of my Yankee buddies on the subject.


----------



## KevinB (10 Aug 2006)

Actually the Barret and McMillan series are Prohib NON Grandfathered - by name.

  As far as .50BMG's you can own here.

M2 Converted auto 12(3)  or 12(2) for those really lucky guys 
Steyr
AI
PGWDTI
EDM
etc.

The Maadi, Barett, McMillan and one or to others are Prohib by name


----------



## Jay4th (10 Aug 2006)

Infidel-6,  lets not forget the newly manufactured semi auto only (not converted)  M2 available from Marstar that isn't even restricted.  1919a4  .30cal or 7.62nato as well.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Aug 2006)

I thought that certain .50 rifles were grandfather-prohib, too. Nice to know I was wrong.


----------



## KevinB (10 Aug 2006)

Jay -- roger that -- but you know me and China North Industries... 

PCB -- the 92 bans went with no Grandfathering -- I lost a $1400 Benelli M3 that I got from the Surrete a few months previous  :'(

The later bans held Grandfathering clauses expanding on the Full Auto owners 12(2) 
 With the 12(3) Converted Auto's,  12(4) Small Class - UZI, Ingram, and Steyr AUG 12(5) Hk and AK's  


i could go on an on about the utter folly of the ban system...


----------



## Tetragrammaton (2 Apr 2010)

I turned in my own civilian owned firearms in 2008.

Bottom line I just wasn't firing them enough to justify having them in the house. I still miss em from time to time, given that there is no way I can ever replace most of them... at least, not in Canada.

All purchased between 1991 and 1992.

Glock 17, 9x19mm
Smith & Wesson 686, .357Mag
Llama .45ACP (it was inexpensive)
Ruger 10/22, .22LR
Styer AUG-semi only, 5.56x45mm
Heckler & Koch M-93, 5.56x45mm
GIAT FMAS-semi only, 5.56x45mm
Mossberg 500 Bull pup, 12 gauge
Benelli M3 Super 90, 12 gauge

My favorite of those I owned was the Styer. Just wish I could have gotten the alternate rail-top receiver for it as I wasn't a particular fan of the regular ring optic sight.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Apr 2010)

Turned in as in surrendered and destroyed? (blood runs cold - as I hate this 'destruction' culture that governments want to encourage)

I hope you had a chance to sell them, even if on consignment.

I used to have a FAMAS but the 1992 hit list made that prohibitied to being surrendered only, and I sold it before the cutoff, and I am sure it went south of the 49th. I am 110% sure it was not surrendered and destroyed.

I live here in Australia yet still have many firearms registered to me back in dear old Canada. Firearms that I won here are all long arms, adn are either bolt action or lever action, the good ole days of owning such things as semi autos like AR-15s are over for mainstreamer Aussie gun owners, but still available for Cat C and D holders (primary producers, proffesional shooters, and collectors).

OWDU


----------



## Tetragrammaton (4 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately, most of what I owned could not be sold under the "grandfather" clause of the Firearms Act.

I owned the firearms as a "sports shooter" and was in the process of being reclassified as a collector but the system made it so difficult that I essentially just "gave up" on firearm ownership. I was going through a lot of negative personal and professional "life" stuff at the time and just didn't have the will to jump through their hoops.

In a related story, the day I finally called to turn in the guns makes for a fun story as well.

I called the RCMP, who promptly transferred me to the Sûreté du Québec, who then suggested I call my local municipal police. As I did not have transport papers and was without a car at the time, I didn't think schlepping them onto a bus or taxi and going down to the local police station the best of ideas.   

So I called the non-emergency number of the police, informed them of my request to have my firearms turned in, and was told to bring them in anyways without any paperwork. Finally, I managed to convince the officer on the line that sending a car down to my place was probably the best solution.

I get the firearms ready for easy inspection and to move, ensuring that they are all trigger or cable locked with the barrels or bolts kept separately. They are all still in hard shell transport cases but the cases themselves are unlocked. A car door slams outside of my place and I head to the front to see if it the police. As I am walking, I see one of the officers through the glass front door suddenly move from left to right side of the door frame.  

"Just great, they're stacking on the side the door opens." 

I calmly open the front door to my home and am greeted by two young (20 -23 years old) female officers, both with their hands on their pistols, assertively telling me to place my hands in the air. So there I am with my hands up in my own door frame of my house using my calmest voice to assure the two officers that they are in no danger, I am the only person in the house, and where the firearms are located. Still with my hands in the air, we move into the main hallway where the gun cases are and while one officer keeps me under observation the other does a room to room search of my home, both floors. This is the only aspect that pissed me off but I guess once past the front door they have every right to go through the dwelling.

They took the cases away and came back a few hours later with the appropriate paperwork. While I did at the time find their actions a little excessive, I can appreciate that they likely do not get that many calls for firearms pick up and certainly when they looked up what I was turning in, they decided to err on side of caution.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Apr 2010)

Aside from th FAMAS which was prohibited w/out grandfathering, all my other grandfathered stuff (CAs BREN, AKMS, L2A1, C1 SMG etc) and some SA's  C1A1, L1A1, HK-91, etc) were sold to others in the same grandfathered catagory. I think you wewe hoodwinked by your own police all for the commongood for their own statistics, and costing you thousands of your hard earned cash.

The reaction of coming to your home with hands on their sidearms, and having you put your hands in the air, can be summed up in one word - 'disgusting'.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 Aug 2010)

I really like the m240b its really good i especially like to fire off the whole 200clip its good to shoot and i like that shotgun with a big magazine its really good when your clearing rooms and the glock is cool because its like a smg but you can carry one in each hand and i like the .50 sniper rifle cos its easy to shoot stuff with it and it doesnt just wound people like the m14 does the m14 takes two shoots to shoot people... 
(Slaps himself)
Whoa! Sorry, looks like I've been reading too many comments from 14 year olds and playing too many games of Call Of Duty! I promise it won't happen again!


----------



## ArmyRick (29 Aug 2010)

I just read the original post. WTF? I am now dumber for having read that...


----------



## 57Chevy (29 Aug 2010)

You can shoot all the rifles you want and never be a good shot.
Of course, some claim marksmanship and never cocked a weapon.
You gotta admit......the SMG that we all seem to be so familiar with is
and will stand the test of time, one of the best close quarter weapons.
Although, you might have come to dislike her a bit, especially if she ever slapped you in the face. :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2010)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I am now dumber for having read that...



Give it a week and that post will seem like pure genius compare to whats to come......


----------

